# Morbius: Überraschung im ersten Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung



## Felix Schuetz (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Morbius: Überraschung im ersten Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Morbius: Überraschung im ersten Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung*


----------



## Rabowke (14. Januar 2020)

Marvel hat soch AFAIK mit Sony eine "brandneue" Vereinbarung getroffen, nämlich dass die Charaktere Bestandteil des MCU sein dürfen.

Ansonsten, Venom hat man ja auch als sympathischen (  ) Anti-Helden hinbekommen, warum nicht auch Morbius?! Ansonsten gefällt mir Leto in dem Trailer deutlich, aber wirklich deutlichst besser als im DCU ... Mr. Jaaaaayyyyy!


----------



## Banana-GO (14. Januar 2020)

Hätten die statt Jared Leto nicht einfach einen guten Schauspieler nehmen können?


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (14. Januar 2020)

Grausam.


----------



## Cobar (15. Januar 2020)

> Seitdem hat sich die Figur vom finsteren Schurken zum konfliktbeladenen Antihelden gewandelt.


Wie langweilig...
Jeder irgendwie mal böse Charakter wird inzwischen als Aniheld dargestellt, weil man dann ja noch nen Film dazu raushauen kann.
Somit verkommen leider viele eigentlich coole Schurken zu Möchtegern-Helden, die dann doch wieder alle nahezu gleich sind.

Liebe Comic-Autoren, nicht jeder Schurke muss auch zum Helden werden! Es reicht vollkommen, wenn sie böse sind und als Gegenspieler zu irgendeinem Helden fungieren.
Von mir aus bringt auch gerne mal einen Film über einen Schurken raus, der eben nicht zum Antihelden geworden ist, sondern so richtig schön böse ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Januar 2020)

*Morbius: Überraschung im ersten Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung*



Cobar schrieb:


> Von mir aus bringt auch gerne mal einen Film über einen Schurken raus, der eben nicht zum Antihelden geworden ist, sondern so richtig schön böse ist.


Ich habe die Filmen habe ich das jetzt nicht so im Blick, aber im Serienbereich habe ich das nun zweimal gehabt und zumindest bei einem Bösewicht wurden da gar keine Versuche unternommen, sein Handeln reinzuwaschen. 

Da wär zum einen Gott bei Preacher. Ist zwar nun schon wieder ein wenig her, seit ich die Verfilmung geschaut habe, aber der ist einfach nur ein Arsch. Oder erinnere ich mich da gerade einfach nicht an ein finales Einknicken? Vielleicht sein Gespräch mit Jesse in einer der letzten Folgen...


Spoiler



Die Szene, in der er Jesse ein Auge ausbeißt...heilige Scheiße. 



Bei wem ich mir absolut sicher bin, weil ich die Serie gerade auf Englisch schaue, und dessen konsequente Darstellung mich wirklich beeindruckt hat, ist Kilgrave in der Netflix-Umsetzung von Jessica Jones. 
Der ist als völlig unmoralischer Gedankenkontrolleur schlicht und ergreifend null rehabilitationsfähig. 

Ich habe gestern noch die Folge geschaut, in der er Jones in ihr penibel nachgebautes Elternhaus mitnimmt und die Szenen, wie sie mit ihm durch die Räume geht, sind so wahnsinnig unangenehm. Und dann kommt dieser Moment, in dem sie versucht, ihn etwas Gutes tun zu lassen, auf das er sich auch einlässt und man denkt kurz darüber nach, ob das klappen könnte (erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass er in diesen Szenen wirklich unterhaltsam und charmant ist) und man erkennt schnell, dass das nicht funktionieren wird, weil er einfach nur böse ist und keinen Sinn dafür hat, was er Menschen antut. 

Wird auch immer wieder in kleinen Szenen untermauert. Er bedient sich an einem Zeitungsstand. Als der Besitzer ihm sagt, das sei keine Bibliothek, bringt er diesen dazu, sich einen heißen Kaffee ins Gesicht zu schütten, statt ihm einfach zu befehlen, ihm die Zeitungen zu überlassen. Oder als er mit Jones ihr Haus verlassen muss und er seinen Angestellten als Druckmittel sagt, sie sollen sich gegenseitig die Haut vom Gesicht ziehen, wenn die Beiden in zwei Stunden nicht zurück sind. 

Den fand ich tatsächlich mal (un-)angenehm konsequent böse und die Serie hat auch nicht versucht, das irgendwie zu ändern. Sehr erfrischend. 

Jared Leto kann ich irgendwie nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Cobar (15. Januar 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ...



Ja, in manchen Serien gibt es das, aber da sind sie ja dann auch eher als Gegenpart zum eigentlichen helden reingeworfen worden.
Mich stören aber viel mehr so Filme oder Serien, in denen es um die eigentlichen Schurken als Hauptpersonen gehen soll, die dann aber doch nicht anders sind als Helden, die mal nen schlechten Tag haben.
Ich finde es absolut nicht schlimm, wenn es also mal eine Serie oder einen Film über einen bösen Schurken geben würde.
Der muss mir nicht mit irgendwas vorspielen, wie schlecht sein handeln doch eigentlich ist und dann letztendlich zum Helden werden.
Nein, er darf auch gerne mal einfach richtig böse sein. Was richtig und falsch ist, muss man mir nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit vorkauen, aber ich möchte eben auch mal die böse Seite sehen.
Sowas traut sich aber heutzutage offenbar kein Filmstudio.

So würde ich zum Beispiel auch keinen Jason, Michael oder Freddy ernst nehmen können, die plötzlich eine Sinneskriese haben und ab da dann versuchen die Teenager zu beschützen, die sie kurz vorher noch alle umbringen wollten.
Solche im Kern bösen Figuren braucht das Filmgeschäft aber und keine im Kern guten Schurken, die dann bekehrt werden durch irgendein an den haaren herbeigezogenes Ereignis.

Ach ja, Jared Leto kann ich mir auch einfach nicht antun. Seine Interpretation vom Joker war so grausam, dass ich sie am liebsten komplett aus meinem Gedächtnis löschen würde und ich mag ihn irgendwie einfach nicht.
Keine Ahnung, woher diese Abscheu kommt, aber er ist mir sehr unsympathisch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Januar 2020)

*Morbius: Überraschung im ersten Trailer zur Marvel-Verfilmung*

Ich habe ihn noch nicht geschaut, aber passt der aktuelle Joker da nicht?

Ich denke noch darüber nach, ob ein solcher Film für mich ok wäre. 
Kilgrave würde als Hauptperson in einem Film vielleicht gar nicht so gut funktionieren, weil er keine Agenda hat. Er lebt wie ein Parasit, der bei Bedarf mordet, vergewaltigt und verletzt, aber er bleibt immer unter dem Radar und hat keine großen Ambitionen. 
Seine Obsession mit Jessica Jones ist da eine Ausnahme und Gegenstand der Geschichte. Gut, das hätte man auch als Film bringen können, aber dann wäre er nicht mehr das Hauptaugenmerk. 

Und so verhält es sich mit Schurken ja oft. Es gibt meist einen Gegenpart.

Edit: ich hatte gerade überlegt, ob Hannibal Lecter ein gutes Beispiel wäre, weil ich auch dort die Darstellung in der Serie so großartig fand, aber im ersten Film hat er gerade mal 16 Minuten Präsenz.


----------

